# poecilia wingei (endler's)



## tanker (5 May 2008)

there's some Endler's at an aquarium shop here. and i' very tempted to change my cardinal tetras to these  ... my aquarium is 27 litres and i think the cardinals are slightly too large for it in a shoal. i also suspect they eat my cherry shrimps.
Anybody had experience with the endler's?

they look stunning i must say. very striking colour. but i'm not sure if they shoal, are they easy to keep, do they jump? my tank is uncovered and i dont want  dead fish on the floor after 2 days.


----------



## curlywig (5 May 2008)

they breed like mad and will soon become overrun with then if your not carefully, there worse than guppies i think. i have some and am currently try to get rid off them. buetiful fish though, shoaling wise they wind kind off.


----------



## tanker (5 May 2008)

i see... so they're like rabbits...
how many you started off with? how large is your aquarium?

if thats the case i may start off with 5 males and 2 females. what do you think? 
are they suicidal, by jumping out?



			
				curlywig said:
			
		

> buetiful fish though, shoaling wise they wind kind off.


you were saying they dont shoal?


----------



## Ed Seeley (5 May 2008)

They tend to hang around together but I wouldn't really call them a shoal like most tetras or similar.  AFAIK they aren't big jumpers.  I wouldn't outnumber females with males as the girls will never get a break.  The fish sold in the trade are either the correct species (very closely related to guppies), low-grade guppies sold as 'Endlers' or hybrids between the two so, just like guppies, males only have two things on their mind.  And the second is food...


----------



## Steve Smith (5 May 2008)

I have 2 pairs of Leopard endlers which I got from a British Livebearers Association auction about 2 months back.  They were quite young but the females were gravid I believe.  Anyhow, about 2 weeks ago I suddenly had 2 fry   That was quite pleasing!  Then, Firday morning I noticed some new fry again.  I've counted 9 or 10 in this new batch!

Anyhow, I have them on their own in a 27 litre cube, along with 6 amano shrimp.  It was open top for about a month and I had no problems.  As Ed says, they tend to hang around together, but not really shoal much.  They'll occupy the same area of a tank, then move on a while later to another spot and hang around again.

Very cute to look at though, the males are tiny 

Check out my tank >> here <<


----------



## aaronnorth (5 May 2008)

I have them in my 60l, they don't shaol that much, rather a group if one forms, they don't jump and they are a community fish


----------



## curlywig (5 May 2008)

tanker said:
			
		

> i see... so they're like rabbits...
> how many you started off with? how large is your aquarium?



at the time i started with 2 males and 2 females in an 18 inch tank, i now just have 2 females in my 200litre tank and am slowly growing on the remaining 20+ fry on to take to my local shop,


----------



## 20legend (12 May 2008)

tanker said:
			
		

> i see... so they're like rabbits...
> how many you started off with? how large is your aquarium?
> 
> if thats the case i may start off with 5 males and 2 females. what do you think?
> are they suicidal, by jumping out?




I started off with 2 pairs about 6 months ago and was pleased as punch when i spotted 3 or 4 fry in my tank. I then went one step further, as i was sure that my other community inhabitants were eating most of the fry, and bought a Penn Plax AQUA-NURSERY - Automatic Circulating Hatchery  http://www.pennplax.com/Pages/Aqua.page ... ua31F.html" 
What a top quality device!!! 100% safe fry collection from each litter, only problem is that they breed so much that i've had to stop using it so i don't end up over run with them. Have now had to separate males and females and am considering reintroducing my Harlequin Rasboras as a population control for any unexpected offspring.


----------



## jayne (12 May 2008)

Do they have to live in hard water like most livebearers or would they be OK in softer,acidic water?


----------



## beeky (13 May 2008)

Depends on how soft and acidic you want to go. They're related to guppies so are pretty hardy, pH 6.5 is probably OK, any more acidic and they''ll probably be unhappy. If you're thinking of keeping them with your chocolates then one of them is going to suffer I reckon.


----------



## curlywig (26 May 2008)

i live in cornwall and have a pH of 6.8 and soft water of about 2kh and they are fine


----------



## Psfor (10 Sep 2020)

I'm thinking about adding these as the first fish in my new scape.  Do they eat the plants?


----------



## milla (10 Sep 2020)

Unless your happy to be overrun with endlers go male only.  They don't really shoal but will always be showing off snd chasing each other.  Endlers are never still.


----------



## Melll (10 Sep 2020)

Psfor said:


> I'm thinking about adding these as the first fish in my new scape.  Do they eat the plants?



No but they do pick food debris and algae from decor including plants.  

How many would you like?


----------



## Psfor (11 Sep 2020)

They'll be the first group of fish in a 120l tank.  I was thinking about 6 male.  Then let things settle before gradually introducing a large shoal of neon tetra/amber tetra with some shrimp.   This is my first tank, and I'm a week into water changes.   I'm unsure of the order to add things, but the endlers are the most hardy so I think would go first.  The store I used (Aquarium Gardens) have suggested I wait until the end of week 5 before adding anything.

Removing algea and debris would be great.


----------



## Melll (11 Sep 2020)

You are not that far away from me in Leicester so when you are ready let me know and you can come and pick some up if you want, no cost to me but for a donation to UKaps 👍


----------



## Psfor (11 Sep 2020)

Thanks - What a great offer.  I'll let my son know (we're working on this together) as he may have reserved some on the local aquatic shop!


----------

